
Ask HN: Going to SF next week. Any good conferences there? - richerlariviere
I&#x27;m from Montreal and I&#x27;m going to San Francisco from 9-18th of August. Do you know any good conferences for me? I&#x27;m studying software engineering and I&#x27;m passionate about drones. Thank you HN!
======
beejhuff
I moved here only about 7 weeks ago and the challenge ive discovered is more
about deciding WHICH of 3-4 awesome meetups tjat happen every day or the 2-3
conferences scheduled each week i want to attend.

I'd reccomend going to meetup.com and setting your location to SF. My profile
of interests matches yours and I found around 300+ groups with regular meetups
that were fun.

Note: there are also lots of conferences that are held here but those usually
require not-insignificant entry fees (they're paid for by your employer
normally) and there isn't a single resource that easily lists all conferences
available in the area. I'd start with the meetups since they're usually free
and take usually place after normal working hours.

------
arisAlexis
Check out lots of meetup.com events

------
richerlariviere
Thanks for you replies!

